# Topics > Arts > Music >  Transforming a dancer into a pianist, Yamaha Corporation, Iwata, Shizuoka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Yamaha Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Yamaha Artificial Intelligence (AI) transforms a dancer into a pianist

Published on Jan 30, 2018




> Yamaha AI enabled a world-renowned dancer Kaiji Moriyama to control a piano by his movements. 
> The performance was accompanied by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra Scharoun Ensemble.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yamaha's AI transformed a dancer into a pianist"
Sensors relay movement to AI, which triggers an automatic piano.

by Steve Dent
January 31, 2018

----------

